# Havanese Blogs



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

In my effort to make lemonade out of my lemons, I've started a blog to follow Clover's (second) cruciate ligament repair. I was an English major, but even if you don't like the writing, the pictures will be cute! Hopefully it will also provide some good information, too.

http://cloversknee.blogspot.com/

This got me thinking, there MUST be other people out there with Hav blogs. Conformation, agility, rally, obedience, good times at the beach, at home - I feel like they must exist, and I want to read them!

If you have a blog about Havanese, or that includes your adventures with your Havs, please share!

~K


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

K, there are, in fact, others on here that have blogs, but I just can't remember who! lol I'm sure this will catch their attention, though, and they'll let us all know. Great idea for a thread and for a blog!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

:bump:

Come on, where are those links guys?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda (ama0722) used to have one but, I don't think she's keeping it up anymore.

Belle, Dora and Dasher's Journey


----------

